# Woma hatchling



## Biasi (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey all,

I am looking to get a hatchling woma python in the next few months and have been speeking to a breeder, but i wanted to get your opinions on something.

Is a 60 x 45 x 45cm tank too big for a hatchling woma python to live in for about a year


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2019)

It's a little on the large side for a hatchling but they're larger babies than most other Australian pythons and grow pretty quickly. If you get a bold feeder it should be okay. If you're using floor heat (which for a Woma I 110% suggest you use) it will be easy enough to get a smaller tub to put inside the 60cm enclosure if it doesn't seem happy in the big one. Just make sure the small tub is less than half on the heat source.


----------



## Biasi (Oct 20, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> It's a little on the large side for a hatchling but they're larger babies than most other Australian pythons and grow pretty quickly. If you get a bold feeder it should be okay. If you're using floor heat (which for a Woma I 110% suggest you use) it will be easy enough to get a smaller tub to put inside the 60cm enclosure if it doesn't seem happy in the big one. Just make sure the small tub is less than half on the heat source.



Thanks, 
The breeder I’ve been talking to said to buy a smaller click clack for it to live in and then to buy the 60cm tank. If I was to do that do you think a 41 x 27 x 15cm tank would be big enough for about 6-8 months before upgrading?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 20, 2019)

I think a 9L container would be suitable


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2019)

Biasi said:


> Thanks,
> The breeder I’ve been talking to said to buy a smaller click clack for it to live in and then to buy the 60cm tank. If I was to do that do you think a 41 x 27 x 15cm tank would be big enough for about 6-8 months before upgrading?
> 
> Thanks in advance



If you're going to buy a plastic tub (which is what I'd do) just get yourself a plastic tub then when it outgrows it put it into whatever you plan to keep it in as an adult. They actually do well in much smaller tubs than you expect. To give you an idea of how much they like small tubs, if you have a snake which is unhappy and not feeling comfortable feeding, it's very common that putting it into a tub which is 'far too small' makes it feel happy and it will feed well and be a nice content animal.


----------



## Biasi (Oct 20, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> If you're going to buy a plastic tub (which is what I'd do) just get yourself a plastic tub then when it outgrows it put it into whatever you plan to keep it in as an adult. They actually do well in much smaller tubs than you expect. To give you an idea of how much they like small tubs, if you have a snake which is unhappy and not feeling comfortable feeding, it's very common that putting it into a tub which is 'far too small' makes it feel happy and it will feed well and be a nice content animal.



Sorry I meant to say, the 41 x 21x 15 is a click clack so does that help or would you go even smaller


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 20, 2019)

Biasi said:


> Sorry I meant to say, the 41 x 21x 15 is a click clack so does that help or would you go even smaller



Personally I'd go smaller but it's really not a big deal and should be fine either way. If you get a good feeder it won't matter


----------



## Biasi (Oct 20, 2019)

Okay cheers, I don’t mean to be a pain just want to know everything before buying.

edit: Do you know any good woma breeders in Sydney or the surrounding areas? Currently I’m just hoping to find some in an expo in March next year.


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 21, 2019)

Biasi said:


> Okay cheers, I don’t mean to be a pain just want to know everything before buying.
> 
> edit: Do you know any good woma breeders in Sydney or the surrounding areas? Currently I’m just hoping to find some in an expo in March next year.



I stopped keeping Womas a few years ago as did some friends and I haven't been paying much attention to who's breeding what in the Woma world in Sydney. If you are happy to freight I can recommend a good Woma breeder from Victoria.


----------



## Biasi (Oct 21, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> I stopped keeping Womas a few years ago as did some friends and I haven't been paying much attention to who's breeding what in the Woma world in Sydney. If you are happy to freight I can recommend a good Woma breeder from Victoria.



Uhh, I think I’ll be alright. I think I found someone. Thanks for all you help


----------

